# What size tuner lug bolts for Motegi MR7 Rims



## robbiezyg (Nov 16, 2009)

I have a 2002 VW Jetta 2.0L.. I want to put some Motegi MR7 rims on them and was told I need tuner lug bolts. What size do I need? I believe I will need 14x1.5 but I have no idea what the shank needs to be. I have no spacers or anything. If you need more information I will glady share it


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: What size tuner lug bolts for Motegi MR7 Rims (robbiezyg)*

14x1.5x28 is the stock length.
up to 32 will work fine.
If you plan on getting spacers, you will add their width to the stock length for the new length needed.


----------



## robbiezyg (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: What size tuner lug bolts for Motegi MR7 Rims (JDriver1.8t)*

What kind of seat do I need? Conical or round? or other?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: What size tuner lug bolts for Motegi MR7 Rims (robbiezyg)*

cone seat


----------

